# Sage barista express- fault



## Stom643 (7 mo ago)

Hi can anyone advise me what is wrong with my machine Sage barista Express- losing pressure when extracting. Please can anyone advise me on what is wrong I have posted video on YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChMENbRltagFm5Ve6IwMdOw
the machine is only 8 months old


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't think that's right! 
I'd take it back as it's still in warranty.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi
The portafilter seems to fail when the pressure ramps up ! At least that’s what it look like in the video.


----------

